# Egg Share (recipient) at London Womens Clinic any recommendations?



## Bevster (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi there

Does anyone have any experience or had treatments for egg share recipient at the LWC.  I am currently considering a couple of clinics and LWC is one of them.

I would like to hear anyone's comments, good or bad experiences that they have had from LWC?

Many thanks
Bev


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I didn't do egg share but had 2 IUI treatments there. Have to say didn't like the clinic at all and felt like just a number not a person. I also felt like the nurses were pushing me to consider egg share, when i only wanted IUI to start with. I know they have a lot of lesbian customers, so a lot of the egg sharers do not have long term fertility issues (bar missing the sperm element !!) which is a bonus for the recipient i expect.

I found the nurses were OK but not overly friendly and didn't explain much. maybe would be different if you are spending more time/money with them ?

I also got a random email half way through my treatment from a nurse at the LWC, that in the subject box just had a woman's name and IVF negative !! So much for confidentiality, had an email later that day to say it was a mistake and please do not read. I wouldn't have been happy if thats how my results were transmitted around the clinic !

Moved to a smaller more local clinic and am much more impressed with the care there.

Good Luck with your treatment, whereever you choose
Kerry

The opinions expressed above are those of the poster and not necessarily those of Fertility Friends.

Ladies - please remember that Fertility Friends is a public site and can be read by anyone. Please keep this in mind when posting. Tilly xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Bevster,

I suppose it depends which LWC you are using hun. My sister had several attempts with the clinic in Cardiff and was so happy with her treatment there, that she referred me - she wouldn't have done that if she wasn't happy. She went to the clinic in London for her EC and ET and was happy with the staff there too. Unfortunately I couldn't have tx with the LWC, but that was due to me living to far away to have appointments (my choice not theirs, they were happy for me to continue). I did have a consultation appointment and had all my tests done with them and they were brilliant. They took the time to explain the results etc and were happy for me to egg share (I had been turned down by a clinic in Northampton as I have PCOS), but didn't feel pressure to egg share. I hope that you are happy with which ever clinic you have tx with and I'm wishing you loads of luck          

Tina xxx


----------

